# My new Nigerians :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I recently added to my herd ( family ) three of the most lovely babies in the world  They are from Three Havens . Danielle is one of the best breeders I know , all her goats couldnt have better care and love. HoneyBee and Mickey now called Billy The Kidd ( BK for short ) and of course my sweet Clair.

They have fit in immediately and have warmed up to everybody.
Im loving their friendly dispositions and need of cuddling , lol
Clair has found I give the bestest scratches and is now my BFF and constant companion , most of the time anyways. Clair and my Yosi get along great , they will put up their hackles , but its all for show , because they can nuzzle each other in a matter of minutes and graze together peacefully. Just what I wished for ! I had wanted Yosi to have her own herd and now she does. Yosi was the only Nigie I had for quite a while. She came from Colorado , Riley's farm. Anyways , here are a few pictures of them settling themselves in at their new home. Funny thing I may add here , Clair got along very well with Danielle's LaMancha Ebony , and now she gets along just as well with my Mocha and Blondie and Rosi too . Funny how she picked LaManchas ,lol
But then , she gets along with just about everybody , Clair is one in a million 
Ok , here they are !


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Awww, cute! Congratulations on the new herd members!  

Btw, my name is Claire. At leats it isn't spelled the same. LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The other little NIgerian is my new buckling I got from Rebeka Acres in Mass.
His name is Scout  He is very much a love and adores anybody who is willing to give him a scratch , lol A very comical dude too , loves to play with BK and Honeybee. Although Clair has shown him that she is not looking to be more then friends right now , lol He has gotten the message loud and clear , lol.
And , if he dares to try to get overly friendly with Honeybee , she sends him packing , lol She really is a great little doe  The picture of Scout in the barn near the plug is a shot I took when I heard a strange noise coming from inside his stall when I was outside filling water buckets. This dude was able to jump up there because I had put a large stone in his stall near his minerals because I thought her couldnt reach them. I was so wrong , lolol Out came the stone !
He is not scaling walls anymore


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My little boy Scout


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Awww, cute! Congratulations on the new herd members!
> 
> Btw, my name is Claire. At leats it isn't spelled the same. LOL


Hi Claire , thanks  Weellllll, to tell you the truth her name is Clairisse (sp)
and I call her Claire , and I spelt it wrong , lolol
Its a beautiful name , thats why I kept it


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Laura they are beautiful! Congrats on your new additions.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Erica


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I am green! I've had my eye on a couple of does for quite some time, but we just haven't been able to make that far; were always busy, lol.

Scout is very handsome- I love that kind of coloring. I forget what it's called right now, buckskin or chamoisee? With black cape and legs and white markings? I really need to learn to identify the colors since I'm starting to breed them. It's hard though, since there's so many combinations.
Anyway, that's my favorite color for NDs. 

Oh, and the Nubian girl he's laying next to is _really _pretty; and I'm not a huge fan of Nubians.  I like them, don't get me wrong; id like to have at least one some day. I just happen to like several other breeds more.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo! :dance: They look so happy! I'm glad to have them living at such a wonderful home.  I'm glad you are enjoying and loving them.  Warms my heart.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NDlover said:


> I am green! I've had my eye on a couple of does for quite some time, but we just haven't been able to make that far; were always busy, lol.
> 
> Scout is very handsome- I love that kind of coloring. I forget what it's called right now, buckskin or chamoisee? With black cape and legs and white markings? I really need to learn to identify the colors since I'm starting to breed them. It's hard though, since there's so many combinations.
> Anyway, that's my favorite color for NDs.
> ...


Scouts breeder wrote him down as buckskin . His coloring is beautiful ,
thanks  Oh , and the Nubian doe next to him is my Pebbles 
Thanks again , we do love her lots


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They sure do look happy! Love the pic of them with Blondie! Makes them look even tinier(sp?)
Lol! Too cute!

And scout sure like Pebbles!  he is such a handsome guy! 

Congrats on all your new additions


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Such a happy pretty bunch of goats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Amy , Skyla and Danielle  Did I miss anybody ?
Yes , Scouty Boy does see, to like my Pebbles , lol.
She pays him no mind though. I think she knows shes out of his league , right now anyway  That new song , I dont know the singer , but a line of it is , " you belong to me , I belong to you " , that song fits Archie and Pebbles so very well , lol. And believe me , I plan on keeping it that way , so they will be separated very soon , lolol
Im so glad that Archie and Scout get along so well , they can be paddock buddies . Archie calls Scout his little mini me , lolol
Funny little story , the youngsters were all out together grazing one afternoon and I let out my Nubian twins for a while to see how they all got on . Well , Scout must have drifted over to them thinking he was with Archie , since they look so much alike. The twins took of jumping and twisting and running around and Scout got a better look at who he was with and panicked ! Where is my Archie !!!!!!
Well , he caught sight of Archie and took off like a jet towards him , lol.
I was hysterical , it was just too funny , because it was so apparent what happened , lol. Gotta love those goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!!! That's too funny Laura! 

Love when stuff like that happens! You just have to laugh!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh Laura...I haven't been on here in a while...and look at the herd you've accumulated!!

They are all so adorable....Congrats!!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Scout is looking awesome! Look it those high withers!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

so cute ! Congrats


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Fabulous herd! What fun you will have with them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Somehow I missed this thread! Very nice herd!


----------

